# Mc Schwinn fastback Coppertone



## Jewelman13 (Jan 13, 2016)

Found an all "original" 1967 Schwinn fastback.  Purchased from the original owner who bought it brand new from a Schwinn shop back in 68. I looked over the whole bike and its seems all original... Except the seat.  The guy said that it came right out the box just as is... But to me the seat seems like it's from 69? One year only accessory?  Regardless it's gonna clean up real nice! Whatcha think?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 10, 2016)

Great find


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2016)

Would that seat be correct for a 1968 model? Your serial number MC, December 67 = a 1968 Fastback.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 10, 2016)

What were the changes in the Fastback from '67 to '68? I believe one was the derailleur, Sprint for '67 and Schwinn Approved for '68.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 11, 2016)

The frame is stamped December of 1967, that is not when the bike was made. These frames were made months prior to the building of the bike. This bike is all correct for a 1968 model.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 25, 2018)

67Ramshorn said:


> The frame is stamped December of 1967, that is not when the bike was made. These frames were made months prior to the building of the bike. This bike is all correct for a 1968 model.




Would this also be a one year only color Coppertone?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 25, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Would this also be a one year only color Coppertone?



I give up making sense of what Scwinn did. Being a production/planning manager for a large manufacturing company I understand them though. Frame bulit in Dec 67 but assembled and sold in 68. No demand in Dec. because the Christmas pipeline was filled in the fall. That seat (may) be a 69 thing but when did they first make it? Thanks for bringing up this older post. I have a 67 I have been wondering about. It's a 67 (GC) and same seat. I asumed a mid 67 with the seat replaced after a year or two. I saw alot of banana seats replaced when i was a kid.and one cut or tear and a kid wouldn't want to ride it.


----------



## 72runner (Mar 3, 2018)

N


Jewelman13 said:


> Would this also be a one year only color Coppertone?



No. Fastback was coppertone 66-68


----------



## 72runner (Mar 3, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Found an all "original" 1967 Schwinn fastback.  Purchased from the original owner who bought it brand new from a Schwinn shop back in 68. I looked over the whole bike and its seems all original... Except the seat.  The guy said that it came right out the box just as is... But to me the seat seems like it's from 69? One year only accessory?  Regardless it's gonna clean up real nice! Whatcha think?
> View attachment 605600
> View attachment 605601
> View attachment 605602
> ...



Seat is also correct. Just yellowed.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 3, 2018)

72runner said:


> Seat is also correct. Just yellowed.




Seat is not yellowed. It’s actually a golden color.


----------



## 72runner (Mar 3, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Seat is not yellowed. It’s actually a golden color.



I’ve seen them turn this color. Pull the sissy bar back and see the original color of it under that.or look under the pan on the lip edge of the vinyl.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 3, 2018)

72runner said:


> I’ve seen them turn this color. Pull the sissy bar back and see the original color of it under that.or look under the pan on the lip edge of the vinyl.




It’s golden.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2018)

The seat is correct as I have a Sky Blue MCXX Fastback. The seat has yellowed,its not "golden" No such animal


----------



## 72runner (Mar 3, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> The seat is correct as I have a Sky Blue MCXX Fastback. The seat has yellowed,its not "golden" No such animal



Right. Exactly. It’s a silver glitter seat


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 4, 2018)

More pics...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 4, 2018)

Accessory page for 69


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sure looks golden to me. If it turned yellow from age I doubt the silver would still be silver.


----------



## NickM (Apr 26, 2018)

pretty hard to argue against that Schwinn ad.  I was thinking it turned colors too, until you posted that ad.  that seat in the ad looks golden.  VERY COOL


----------

